# Who's going to the National Seiger show in May?



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I will be showing my boy in the 6-9 month class. Well I won't be handling him my breeder will be. Anyone else going? It's in St Louis.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

What!
I didn't know it was in St Louis....

Now I want to go...


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

May 16-18


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

that's less than 30 minutes from where I live. Going to have to think about going ))


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I may be going! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Would be nice to meet up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

We wouldn't be showing, but might be a fun excuse to drive up to STL.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I might be going. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

It will be in SL for the next 3 years,


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going! 

Gator, if you are going, A. please bring your camera and B. please bring Carma <3


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Mego, at least come and hang out? I will have Rubyfluffness there!


----------

